# Where Were Our Panthik Leaders?



## Hardip Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

*Where Were Our Panthik Leaders.** When Keshas of Sikh Kids Were Being CUT** in a Dera in Punjab*​
Every twelve year at the Dera of Sadh Mohkam Singh Randhawa in the village Mimsa of District Patiala in Punjab, lot of Amritdhari as well as ordinary Sikhs gather for a ritual where Keshas of Sikh kids were cut (like in Hindu custom of ‘pagan’); which itself is forbidden in Sikhi and is a Kurahet as per the SRM. Thousands of people from the nearby villages reached here in their trucks, trolleys, bus-tops to get their kids enrolled to the Randhawa sect. In this crowd you could easily see a lot of old and young Amritdharis with flowing beards and wearing blue turbans and Kirpans in their straps. No body could think that this sort of anti-Sikh things are happening that too in Punjab right under the nose of these so called Panthik leaders.

This year it happened here on June 22nd,2010. In a tent like structure, the ladies of these kids’ families cooked the food and bread on earthen pots. They also brought lot of other offerings from their homes for the occasion. To announce the start of this ceremony a Nihang starts banging the big drum or Nagarra. Than those cooked food and chapattis are put on these kids head and a barber is called to cut the Keshas of these kids. The cut Keshas and the cooked food etc. than is thrown in a especially digged small pond. The Nihang kept on playing with the Nagara and people got more excited. One by one this ritual is carried on selected kids and after this they are said to get enrolled to their Randhawa sect. A strange fact is the people in Sikhi saroop are doing this on their Sikh kids. This ritual will be repeated after twelve years.

Local families which happened to there in this ceremony shot some photographs on the occasion and had send this with their head down in shame to us so that the Sikh all-over the world could know the truth behind this. Now, these families are being constantly threatened by the derawallas and their followers.


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 15, 2010)

Hardip Ji ,
      I may assure you there is not a single so called PANTHIC leader in sight for me since Master Tara Singh all are mere cronies of either Congress or the RSS . There may be thousands of labels like DDT , AKJ , Nanaksar , Badal (SGPC) , Sarna (DSGMC) , Mann , Bittu , Dhadrian walla , Sants , Brahmgianis  & countless others but only mere parties of EITHER of these two groups .


----------



## Sarabjeet_Singh (Sep 16, 2010)

Please see this also 
hinduization of sikhi ( mockery of sikh practices)
YouTube        - Hindu statutes of Ganesh at mock up of Sri Harmandir Sahib at Nashik, Maharashtra


----------

